# Hedgehog socks at Target



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I found these today at Target: :mrgreen:

http://www.target.com/p/xhilaration.../A-14165217#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=hedgehog


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Cute! I was at Target today; I don't shop in the Junior Department Ms. Mini! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww super cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So cute! I'll have to look for those the next time I'm at Target.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Now I'm adding Target to my list of today's errands.


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh, those are the cutest ever. Shame they're not available online... hopefully I get a chance to go to Target soon!!!


----------

